# ROTP RMC Academic Year 2022-23



## Off Hot

Another year, another ROTP cycle begins.

Started the application process for RMC first thing in September.  Testing, interview and medical etc. complete by mid October.  "Bubble" on the on-line application portal was showing "Competition List"  by the start of November.  It just moved from "Competition List" to "Selected".  If anyone has any experience with this, I'm just curious if this means what I think it does and how long would you expect before getting an official word one way or the other?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lexi2021

You should be getting an answer soon. Like, should be within 1 week. I have heard that some people received a phone call, however, I was just sent an email.


----------



## Luyico

The offer will come soon enough, congratulations!. You'll have... memorable times at RMC.


----------



## Off Hot

Thanks!  Offer email came yesterday... less than a week from "bubble" moving to email.


----------



## okletsgo

Wow that's awesome guys! I didn't know offers were being made this early! I was just moved to comp list today.


----------



## okletsgo

Off Hot said:


> Thanks!  Offer email came yesterday... less than a week from "bubble" moving to email.


Out of curiosity, which trades did you apply for and which were you offered?


----------



## 123..

okletsgo said:


> Wow that's awesome guys! I didn't know offers were being made this early! I was just moved to comp list today.


Just wondering, which recruitment center did you apply to, and which trades did you apply for?


----------



## okletsgo

123.. said:


> Just wondering, which recruitment center did you apply to, and which trades did you apply for?


Hamilton, NWO and IntO


----------



## 123..

okletsgo said:


> Hamilton, NWO and IntO


Thank you. When did you apply? For me, I applied in August and I’m still on the medical/interview completed.


----------



## okletsgo

123.. said:


> Thank you. When did you apply? For me, I applied in August and I’m still on the medical/interview completed.


I applied in October.


----------



## 123..

Wow that’s awesome! Good for you. So are you applying straight out of grade 12?


----------



## cleric12

Does anybody know when they will start sending out acceptances?


----------



## jn17

cleric12 said:


> Does anybody know when they will start sending out acceptances?


They say there are selection boards every once in a while, but honestly, you can get an offer anytime. I got put on the competition list last year very late in April, the recruiting center thought I was going to reserves. I got my offer late in May though.


----------



## okletsgo

I was moved to selected today on the Forces dashboard.


----------



## jn17

okletsgo said:


> I was moved to selected today on the Forces dashboard.


Congrats!! You’ll get your offer soon. Just maintain the minimum grade since and try to get active and fit for the summer lol.


----------



## cleric12

okletsgo said:


> I was moved to selected today on the Forces dashboard.


Just curious, did they get you to sign the covid-19 vaccine attestation form recently?


----------



## 123..

okletsgo said:


> I was moved to selected today on the Forces dashboard.


Congrats on getting selected man!


----------



## 123..

I was moved to the competition list on the 21st. Jan. Anybody else moved to "selected "


----------



## Astroman

123.. said:


> I was moved to the competition list on the 21st. Jan. Anybody else moved to "selected "


Yes, I got moved to selected yesterday for log officer.


----------



## 123..

Congrats! Are you going straight out of grade 12? Also, which recruitment center did you apply from?


----------



## Astroman

Thanks, I'm in grade 12 and I applied from the Ottawa recruitment center.


----------



## okletsgo

cleric12 said:


> Just curious, did they get you to sign the covid-19 vaccine attestation form recently?


It was included in the package of paperwork I received after writing the CFAT.


----------



## jman579

Just a tip to any of u guys who are going into eng or science, make sure u brush up on ur math skills because you are going to have to deal with mae101 which is absolute hell.


----------



## regimentalclown

Does anyone know when Pilot selections take place? Just got back from ACS.


----------



## 123..

Can anyone shed some light on my query. When RMC picks candidates for selections to ROTP, does it matter which date candidate got on the competition list or is it solely based on ranking/trade selected?


----------



## winds_13

123.. said:


> Can anyone shed some light on my query. When RMC picks candidates for selections to ROTP, does it matter which date candidate got on the competition list or is it solely based on ranking/trade selected?


What matters is that your name is on the list when selections happen. The amount of time one waits on the list before a selection happens is irrelevant. 

Ranking compared to others in the selected trade, as well as the number of positions to be filled in the trade, is what matters. Also, selections are done by selecting for one trade at a time, typically with the trades hardest to recruit for being selected first. So, if you are hands down the top applicant in the whole country, for all trades, then you will be selected for the first trade that is considered during a selection board (that you have applied for) and not considered for anything afterward. For example, if you apply for Pilot and Signals Officer and Signals Officer is selected for first, then you may receive an offer for Signals (subsequently move from the 'Competition List' to 'Selected') and not be considered for selection to Pilot (even if you were the most competitive applicant). Hope that makes sense and best of luck.


----------



## regimentalclown

123.. said:


> Can anyone shed some light on my query. When RMC picks candidates for selections to ROTP, does it matter which date candidate got on the competition list or is it solely based on ranking/trade selected?


It does not matter how long you've been on the CL. What matters is getting on the CL before selections take place and having a strong file.


----------



## jn17

Astroman said:


> Thanks, I'm in grade 12 and I applied from the Ottawa recruitment center.


Oh wow lol I was from Ottawa for LogO last year as well. Congrats!


----------



## cleric12

Selected and received my offer today. Hope to see you guys there. Good luck!!


----------



## regimentalclown

cleric12 said:


> Selected and received my offer today. Hope to see you guys there. Good luck!!


Congrats! What trade?


----------



## cleric12

regimentalclown said:


> Congrats! What trade?


Infantry. That was my first and only choice.


----------



## 123..

Did anyone got selected for the ROTP (RMC) Engineering Officer?


----------



## 123..

regimentalclown said:


> Does anyone know when Pilot selections take place? Just got back from ACS.


No idea sorry, but did you qualify for pilot?


----------



## regimentalclown

123.. said:


> No idea sorry, but did you qualify for pilot?


Yes, I exceeded the threshold for all three trades. My MCC has told me CFRG Borden will start making ROTP Pilot selections at the end of May.


----------



## 123..

regimentalclown said:


> Yes, I exceeded the threshold for all three trades. My MCC has told me CFRG Borden will start making ROTP Pilot selections at the end of May.


Congrats! That's awesome! Was this your first try, and how did you prepare?


----------



## AlexC

Hi guys. Did anyone got requested to submit an updated gr12 sem1 transcript? Or emaled  it to recruitment center to keep the file updated. Any experience? Thank you.


----------



## regimentalclown

123.. said:


> Congrats! That's awesome! Was this your first try, and how did you prepare?


Thanks! This was my 2nd time around, I used the CBAT iOs app and Lumosity to prepare.


----------



## jn17

AlexC said:


> Hi guys. Did anyone got requested to submit an updated gr12 sem1 transcript? Or emaled  it to recruitment center to keep the file updated. Any experience? Thank you.


They would usually email you to send in your transcript and stuff, if they don't have any emails by end of the month, maybe you can email them asking about your status, and asking if u should send in ur transcripts. The recruiting center can take a long time and it's frustrating. I was almost sent to reserves instead of ROTP even though I never asked lol.


----------



## regimentalclown

AlexC said:


> Hi guys. Did anyone got requested to submit an updated gr12 sem1 transcript? Or emaled  it to recruitment center to keep the file updated. Any experience? Thank you.


I'm in 1st-year university, and when I emailed them a transcript of my fall semester to keep everything up to date I was told to print out an official copy and bring it to my CFRC. I also emailed a copy to the RMC admissions office just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Astroman

Its been a little more than a week since I accepted my offer, and other than an automatic reply I haven't heard anything else. I'm feeling a bit paranoid that there is something else I am supposed to do, or someone else to email (I just replied to the address it was sent from). Should I try emailing again or calling? Does anyone have any experience with this or has heard back yet?


----------



## 123..

Did the offer come in an email? Was there a phone call too?


----------



## Astroman

123.. said:


> Did the offer come in an email? Was there a phone call too?


Just the email


----------



## 123..

How long did it take to the get email from moving to selected in the portal? I'm just wondering because mine moved to selected a few days ago.


----------



## Astroman

123.. said:


> How long did it take to the get email from moving to selected in the portal? I'm just wondering because mine moved to selected a few days ago.


Not too long, definitely less than a week.


----------



## AlexC

regimentalclown said:


> I also emailed a copy to the RMC admissions office just to be on the safe side.


   Thanks for the reply. Did you get any confirmation from RMC? As per their web site any communication with them should be done through recruitment center.


----------



## carsonkitchen

Does anyone know when logO selections will take place? As well the portal says I have been on ready for competition list for months now, but the recruiter said I was placed on the comp. list. Is this normal? (CFRG hamilton)


----------



## cleric12

carsonkitchen said:


> Does anyone know when logO selections will take place? As well the portal says I have been on ready for competition list for months now, but the recruiter said I was placed on the comp. list. Is this normal? (CFRG hamilton)


This is completely normal. The status bar on the online portal has to be updated manually, and often times it isn't up to date. If the recruiter told you that you are on the competition list, then you are on the competition list. My status was at 'Final Processing' for months before the bubble moved to 'Selected', so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## jn17

Astroman said:


> Its been a little more than a week since I accepted my offer, and other than an automatic reply I haven't heard anything else. I'm feeling a bit paranoid that there is something else I am supposed to do, or someone else to email (I just replied to the address it was sent from). Should I try emailing again or calling? Does anyone have any experience with this or has heard back yet?


Just wait a bit haha, they will get to you eventually. Just focus on school to not get a horrible mark and stuff. I'm pretty sure the next step for you is like an enrolment ceremony? Which is in like the summer. Congrats on getting your offer tho! I suggest working on your fitness slowly. What trade did you accept?


----------



## jn17

carsonkitchen said:


> Does anyone know when logO selections will take place? As well the portal says I have been on ready for competition list for months now, but the recruiter said I was placed on the comp. list. Is this normal? (CFRG hamilton)


It can happen anytime tbh, so just wait a bit, and focus on school. I got my offer last year in early June, but I was put on the competition list in may


----------



## regimentalclown

AlexC said:


> Thanks for the reply. Did you get any confirmation from RMC? As per their web site any communication with them should be done through recruitment center.


Haha nope, recruiting is a mess. I had to call the registrar and notify them of my transcript to get them to get it on my file.


----------



## regimentalclown

Does anyone have any contact info for CFEME Toronto? This is the last step for my pilot application and I want to make sure I am not forgotten about again. For context, last year I applied for AEC and by the time my medical was cleared it was too late for ROTP selections, despite my competitive file.


----------



## Michael321

Does anyone know how competitive rotp is, approximately what is the grade average needed? Also, I just finished my medical, how long for ottawa to confirm it?


----------



## jman579

Michael321 said:


> Does anyone know how competitive rotp is, approximately what is the grade average needed? Also, I just finished my medical, how long for ottawa to confirm it?


What trade are you looking to apply for? Also, what degree program are you interested in?


----------



## Michael321

jman579 said:


> What trade are you looking to apply for? Also, what degree program are you interested in?


I applied for arts with int o, log o, and artillery


----------



## 00bgf

123.. said:


> Did anyone got selected for the ROTP (RMC) Engineering Officer?


I received an offer for Engineer Officer on 02/14/2022.


----------



## 123..

00bgf said:


> I received an offer for Engineer Officer on 02/14/2022.


How long did it take to the get email from moving to selected in the portal? I'm just wondering because mine moved to selected  on 17th Feb.


----------



## jman579

Michael321 said:


> I applied for arts with int o, log o, and artillery


Don't even sweat it, all those trades are in demand. You will get in, they need people.


----------



## 00bgf

123.. said:


> How long did it take to the get email from moving to selected in the portal? I'm just wondering because mine moved to selected  on 17th Feb.


I am uncertain which day I was moved to "selected" on the online portal, as I did not regularly check my application status after being placed on the competition list. However, most online threads seem to suggest that you'll receive the email within a few days. Congratulations on being selected!


----------



## 123..

00bgf said:


> I am uncertain which day I was moved to "selected" on the online portal, as I did not regularly check my application status after being placed on the competition list. However, most online threads seem to suggest that you'll receive the email within a few days. Congratulations on being selected!


Congratulations  for your offer letter. Did the offer come in an email? Was there a phone call too?


----------



## 00bgf

123.. said:


> Congratulations  for your offer letter. Did the offer come in an email? Was there a phone call too?


I received only an email, with my offer letter attached as a PDF file.


----------



## Michael321

jman579 said:


> Don't even sweat it, all those trades are in demand. You will get in, they need people.


Thats good, hopefully i get in, thank you!


----------



## 123..

It has  been 2 weeks since my online status moved  to "Selected" but no offer  letter yet. How long does it generally take for the offer after the selected status?


----------



## regimentalclown

Michael321 said:


> Does anyone know how competitive rotp is, approximately what is the grade average needed? Also, I just finished my medical, how long for ottawa to confirm it?


Mid 80s grade average and a healthy slew of extracurriculars are usually enough, on top of a competitive CFAT and TSD-PI score of course.


----------



## jn17

123.. said:


> It has  been 2 weeks since my online status moved  to "Selected" but no offer  letter yet. How long does it generally take for the offer after the selected status?


I got mine after my week, so that's weird. Maybe give them a call or email? but dont sweat about it, you're in, so great job!!


----------



## 123..

jn17 said:


> I got mine after my week, so that's weird. Maybe give them a call !. Got my offer letter yesterday.


----------



## regimentalclown

123.. said:


> It has  been 2 weeks since my online status moved  to "Selected" but no offer  letter yet. How long does it generally take for the offer after the selected status?


Sorry, no clue about your question but what trades did you apply for?


----------



## 123..

jn17 said:


> I got mine after my week, so that's weird. Maybe give them a call or email? but dont sweat about it, you're in, so great job!!


Congrats!! I just got mine yesterday, thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## 123..

regimentalclown said:


> Sorry, no clue about your question but what trades did you apply for?


Got my offer letter Yesterday. Engineering Officer.


----------



## regimentalclown

123.. said:


> Got my offer letter Yesterday. Engineering Officer.


Nice, congrats man


----------



## 123..

regimentalclown said:


> Nice, congrats man


Thanks!!!


----------



## jn17

123.. said:


> Congrats!! I just got mine yesterday, thank you for the reassurance!


Haha thank you,, although mine was last year. Feel free to ask about anything about the school!


----------



## nmukh

Do we just email the recruiting office to update our employment history? Also, are we able to update our employment history once we're on the competition list? I recently got offered a part-time job that I remember my interviewer saying counts as relevant experience for the trade I'm applying to.


----------



## nmukh

Also, I'm a first-year uni student applying, I had a 90+ average in grade 12, but here in university, my first-semester average was 75% (had A- to A+ in all my courses except I failed Calc., bringing it all down) I know the minimum average is 75%, which will they focus more on my university marks or my high school marks?


----------



## regards

I just finished up everything required for my application, which was sent to be reviewed this Monday. I am just wondering if anyone knows that if you do get selected, when does everything start? I've heard everything from June to August. Does anyone have confirmation on when the journey starts?


----------



## Egjdb

Have a question… I’m having a hard locating the site to log on to check the status of my application.  Where do I go, and how to log on??


----------



## boonie_hat_47

Create an Account or Sign in  –  Canadian Armed Forces Online Employment Application
					

Canadian Armed Forces Online Employment Application




					www.prod-recruiting-recrutement.forces.gc.ca


----------



## 123..

jn17 said:


> Haha thank you,, although mine was last year. Feel free to ask about anything about the school!


Thank you so much! Is there any contact I could reach you at?


----------



## regimentalclown

Hello everyone,

I recently sent in a bunch of documents that will be used to reassess my air factor, as I have gotten laser eye surgery in the past year. I asked my CFRC how long the review should take and they said that they didn't know but they sent a message to the RMO saying "for your review." What does that mean?


----------



## jn17

nmukh said:


> Also, I'm a first-year uni student applying, I had a 90+ average in grade 12, but here in university, my first-semester average was 75% (had A- to A+ in all my courses except I failed Calc., bringing it all down) I know the minimum average is 75%, which will they focus more on my university marks or my high school marks?


For the job experience, email the center and ask I guess. I'm not sure about that. As for your marks, I think you will be fine. My high school average was around 85, and my first year in Uni was around 70. I didn't even take Calc in the fall term, cause I was gonna do it in the summer, but I came here in the summer. So I guess just don't fail more courses and work hard and hope for the best. Stay fit as well, that would help you


----------



## nmukh

jn17 said:


> For the job experience, email the center and ask I guess. I'm not sure about that. As for your marks, I think you will be fine. My high school average was around 85, and my first year in Uni was around 70. I didn't even take Calc in the fall term, cause I was gonna do it in the summer, but I came here in the summer. So I guess just don't fail more courses and work hard and hope for the best. Stay fit as well, that would help you


Thank you


----------



## Michael321

Is there a difference between ready for comp list and comp list? I've been ready on ready for comp list for over a week now


----------



## 123..

Hey everyone, I'm really happy to tell you I got accepted into RMC Kingston as an Engineer Officer! Thank you to everyone for all of your help. Is anyone else heading to Saint-Jean for basic on July 4th? Feel free to contact me!


----------



## okletsgo

123.. said:


> Hey everyone, I'm really happy to tell you I got accepted into RMC Kingston as an Engineer Officer! Thank you to everyone for all of your help. Is anyone else heading to Saint-Jean for basic on July 4th? Feel free to contact me!


Congrats! When I received my offer I was told basic was TBD and I would hear more in May. Glad to hear that it is up and running!


----------



## nmukh

123.. said:


> Hey everyone, I'm really happy to tell you I got accepted into RMC Kingston as an Engineer Officer! Thank you to everyone for all of your help. Is anyone else heading to Saint-Jean for basic on July 4th? Feel free to contact me!


Congratulations, that's awesome


----------



## F.I.X.

Hi everybody. Today is March 21st and have not received any offer to my RMC application engineering program.
I am in grade 12 with only two courses left to complete. My marks ar 85% English, 95% grade 12 chemistry, 95% grade 11 Physics (I will start the grade 12 next week), 85% grade 11 Advanced Functions, 75% grade 12 Advanced Functions, 85% Calculus and Vectors.
I still have to take Grade 12 Physics, and French Core university level. I am sort of stressed. Do you guys think that I have a chance?
I am also a female.


----------



## F.I.X.

F.I.X. said:


> Hi everybody. Today is March 21st and have not received any offer to my RMC application engineering program.
> I am in grade 12 with only two courses left to complete. My marks ar 85% English, 95% grade 12 chemistry, 95% grade 11 Physics (I will start the grade 12 next week), 85% grade 11 Advanced Functions, 75% grade 12 Advanced Functions, 85% Calculus and Vectors.
> I still have to take Grade 12 Physics, and French Core university level. I am sort of stressed. Do you guys think that I have a chance?
> I am also a female.


Hello all of you,
I guess excitement has its merits.
I have just received the letter of offer for the Engineering program at RMC Kingston.


----------



## F.I.X.

Astroman said:


> Thanks, I'm in grade 12 and I applied from the Ottawa recruitment center.


I live in Ottawa too and applied at the same recruiting center.
May I ask if you are also member of any Cadet organization?


----------



## Astroman

F.I.X. said:


> I live in Ottawa too and applied at the same recruiting center.
> May I ask if you are also member of any Cadet organization?


No, I'm not. It looked like an interesting program but I never got around to joining.


----------



## AlexC

123.. said:


> Hey everyone, I'm really happy to tell you I got accepted into RMC Kingston as an Engineer Officer! Thank you to everyone for all of your help. Is anyone else heading to Saint-Jean for basic on July 4th? Feel free to contact me!


  Congrats! Heading as well, but on 2-nd Will be flying from Edmonton. Just got an offer from RMC. Signals.


----------



## 123..

AlexC said:


> Congrats! Heading as well, but on 2-nd Will be flying from Edmonton. Just got an offer from RMC. Signals.


Wonderful !! I don't have my travel dates yet. We might be in the same BMOQ. Just curious  did you get your travel documents &  joining instructions?


----------



## AlexC

123.. said:


> Wonderful !! I don't have my travel dates yet. We might be in the same BMOQ. Just curious  did you get your travel documents &  joining instructions?


   Not yet. They just mentioned about self isolation for a week prior to flight, date which will be July 2.


----------



## 123..

AlexC said:


> Not yet. They just mentioned about self isolation for a week prior to flight, date which will be July 2.


Same here


----------



## AlexC

123.. said:


> Same here


I got an email today. Good news. Self isolation is not required this year. So we can celebrate Canada Day and jump in the plain.


----------



## 123..

AlexC said:


> I got an email today. Good news. Self isolation is not required this year. So we can celebrate Canada Day and jump in the plain.


Ohh ok, that's awesome! I'll see you there!


----------



## cleric12

Does anyone know if we have to do BMOQ Mod 1 in July?


----------



## 123Randomman

For people receiving offers what major are they from? My main was sciences so I am curious if anyone got offer for it.


----------



## AlexC

123Randomman said:


> For people receiving offers what major are they from? My main was sciences so I am curious if anyone got offer for it.


Signals officer. Engineering.


----------



## regimentalclown

Any pilot selections yet?


----------



## regards

Any Naval warfare officer or marine systems engineer selections yet?


----------



## regimentalclown

regards said:


> Any Naval warfare officer or marine systems engineer selections yet?


Heard there were a few NWO offers sent out, not sure about MSE.


----------



## regards

regards said:


> Any Naval warfare officer or marine systems engineer selections yet?


Dang. Hopefully there are a couple slots left.


----------



## jn17

F.I.X. said:


> Hi everybody. Today is March 21st and have not received any offer to my RMC application engineering program.
> \


----------



## 123Randomman

Hey there guys I just got into Marine System Engineering Officer under Sciences.


----------



## Kirie

AlexC said:


> Signals officer. Engineering.


ayyy I just got my offer for this too


----------



## Raymondacbot

Yes. Got my offer. 84.3 Gr.12 Average. Applied for NWO. Scored slightly above average on the CFAT (40/60) Did well on the Personality test and Interview, as well as the MOST test. 
Be warned, infantry is probably a lot more competitive.


----------



## GreenHoodi

regards said:


> Any Naval warfare officer or marine systems engineer selections yet?


I got accepted into NWO few weeks ago under engineering


----------



## GreenHoodi

123Randomman said:


> Hey there guys I just got into Marine System Engineering Officer under Sciences.


ayyy nice, I guess I will see you at CFlLRS


----------



## 123Randomman

Aye bet you wanna add me in ig or something?


----------



## GreenHoodi

123Randomman said:


> Aye bet you wanna add me in ig or something?


aight cool, instagram, reddit or discord?


----------



## 123Randomman

GreenHoodi said:


> aight cool, instagram, reddit or discord?


Instagram?


----------



## GreenHoodi

123Randomman said:


> Instagram?


yeah man whats ur insta? mine's jiw_onhan


----------



## 123Randomman

GreenHoodi said:


> yeah man whats ur insta? mine's jiw_onhan


Bet I’ll add you


----------



## regards

Are the offers emailed to us?


----------



## Astroman

Has anyone one gotten a date for enrollment yet?


----------



## AlexC

Astroman said:


> Has anyone one gotten a date for enrollment yet?


June 16-th for me. Edmonton.


----------



## F.I.X.

Anybody has any news. I received my offer, I confirmed it and silence ever since.


----------



## F.I.X.

AlexC said:


> June 16-th for me. Edmonton.


Did they notify you by e-mail?


----------



## AlexC

F.I.X. said:


> Did they notify you by e-mail?


Yes they did. I got 3 files attached to email. Important dates, what to have when you heading to BMOQ in QB,etc.


----------



## okletsgo

F.I.X. said:


> Anybody has any news. I received my offer, I confirmed it and silence ever since.


I was told I wouldn’t here anything until May.


----------



## AlexC

okletsgo said:


> I was told I wouldn’t here anything untill May


   Did they tell you your enrollment day


----------



## F.I.X.

AlexC said:


> Yes they did. I got 3 files attached to email. Important dates, what to have when you heading to BMOQ in QB,etc.


So you have to go to QB by yourself or there is a point where they will pick you up and drive from there?


----------



## AlexC

F.I.X. said:


> So you have to go to QB by yourself or there is a point where they will pick you up and drive from there?


    Yes. We have to go by ourselves. CF will book the flight. After you arrive you have to pickup train,bus or uber. There's a detailed route how to get to the location. Noone won't pick us up. I only know so far my flight from Edmonton in in July 2. BMOQ July 4 till August 5. And when will be transferred to Kingston. Something like that.


----------



## GreenHoodi

If you are accepted into ROPT, does that mean you are automatically admitted into RMC? Also, do we get to plan our own schedule for classes like regular civilian universities?


----------



## okletsgo

AlexC said:


> Did they tell you your enrollment day


No they did not


----------



## AlexC

GreenHoodi said:


> If you are accepted into ROPT, does that mean you are automatically admitted into RMC? Also, do we get to plan our own schedule for classes like regular civilian universities?


ROTP means RMC or Civilian University in some cases. About "to plan our own schedule" i have no idea. I think most of the study objects will be mandatory, but i am not sure. Take a look at the curriculum on RMC web site.


----------



## AlexC

okletsgo said:


> No they did not


I got mine. July 16. Anyways they will send you all information. I would not worry about that.


----------



## okletsgo

AlexC said:


> I got mine. July 16. Anyways they will send you all information. I would not worry about that.


You’re not being enrolled until July 16?


----------



## GreenHoodi

AlexC said:


> ROTP means RMC or Civilian University in some cases. About "to plan our own schedule" i have no idea. I think most of the study objects will be mandatory, but i am not sure. Take a look at the curriculum on RMC web site.


Thanks for the reply, could you possibly send me the link for the RMC curriculum?


----------



## AlexC

okletsgo said:


> You’re not being enrolled until July 16?


Oh, sorry man. I, actually, meant  June 16.


----------



## AlexC

GreenHoodi said:


> Thanks for the reply, could you possibly send me the link for the RMC curriculum?


Sure. Select the faculty you need.





						Faculties, Departments, and Programmes - Royal Military College of Canada
					

List of faculties, departments and programmes at the Royal Military College of Canada




					www.rmc-cmr.ca


----------



## GreenHoodi

AlexC said:


> Sure. Select the faculty you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faculties, Departments, and Programmes - Royal Military College of Canada
> 
> 
> List of faculties, departments and programmes at the Royal Military College of Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rmc-cmr.ca


Thats not what I was looking for but still thanks
The site I wanted to find and found:





						Canadian Military Colleges - Universities with a Difference
					

RMC and RMC Saint-Jean offer a fully subsidized education plan leading to an undergraduate degree, and a commission as an officer in the Canadian Armed Forces.




					www.rmc-cmr.ca


----------



## Astroman

I emailed my dept. and they told me that my enrollment would also be 16th of June, in Ottawa. They also said they didn't have more information regarding BMOQ dates for me yet but they will email me the week of enrollement and don't make plans for the summer.


----------



## GreenHoodi

Astroman said:


> I emailed my dept. and they told me that my enrollment would also be 16th of June, in Ottawa. They also said they didn't have more information regarding BMOQ dates for me yet but they will email me the week of enrollement and don't make plans for the summer.


its June 16 for BC applicants as well


----------



## 123Randomman

For me enrollment date is June 24th. Did you guys get information on BMOQ? They said they are preparing joining instructions as of now! (Ontario)


----------



## GreenHoodi

Does anyone know when we have to send our final transcript to RMC?


----------



## AlexC

GreenHoodi said:


> Does anyone know when we have to send our final transcript to RMC?


  Final gr 12 transcript you have to bring with you. There's a list of documents to bring in RMC.


----------



## F.I.X.

Anyone has an idea how many participants in this forum have been or, are still members of any cadet organization?
I, myself, have been a member of the 872 Kiwanis Royal Air Cadet Squadron and quite a few of us have applied for the ROTP.


----------



## GreenHoodi

F.I.X. said:


> Anyone has an idea how many participants in this forum have been or, are still members of any cadet organization?
> I, myself, have been a member of the 872 Kiwanis Royal Air Cadet Squadron and quite a few of us have applied for the ROTP.


I am a member of the 201 Grilse Royal Canadian Sea Cadet Corp and I am the only one who applied for ROTP in my corp.


----------



## Randomuser

Hello, does any one know how long the medical review process for appeals might take.  My medical was denied and I sent in my appeal a few weeks ago.  I’m currently applying to ROTP and my application has been delayed due to it.  I have finished Every other part of the process


----------



## GreenHoodi

Randomuser said:


> Hello, does any one know how long the medical review process for appeals might take.  My medical was denied and I sent in my appeal a few weeks ago.  I’m currently applying to ROTP and my application has been delayed due to it.  I have finished Every other part of the process


It took me around 3 week but in worst cases, it may take close to 2 months


----------



## Randomuser

GreenHoodi said:


> It took me around 3 week but in worst cases, it may take close to 2 months


For your appeal?


----------



## Michael321

F.I.X. said:


> Anyone has an idea how many participants in this forum have been or, are still members of any cadet organization?
> I, myself, have been a member of the 872 Kiwanis Royal Air Cadet Squadron and quite a few of us have applied for the ROTP.


WO2 at 907 Black Knights Squadron


----------



## GreenHoodi

Randomuser said:


> For your appeal?


I wish I was joking but yes, it took 3 weeks for my medical appeal to be approved


----------



## Randomuser

GreenHoodi said:


> I wish I was joking but yes, it took 3 weeks for my medical appeal to be approved


Yeah it’s already been 3 weeks for me, I’m a bit upset because I did well on my CFAT and interview, and passed aircrew.  I’m worried my application will be delayed too far and there won’t be any spots.


----------



## Will

Been accepted a few weeks ago. Anyone else at CMR St-Jean ?


----------



## Flatfish

I'm a reservist and I applied through a CT. Another friend of mine from basic got his acceptance two weeks ago. So I call the CFRC and he tells me I've been moved up to the competition list now since last he checked. I'm expecting to hear back from them this week. Does anyone have any more information? 

I already have a backup acceptance at my local civi uni but I really think the ROTP program is the place for me. So if I don't hear back from them this week I should probably start applying for other scholarships?


----------



## regimentalclown

Anyone been selected for Pilot yet?


----------



## Doneric

regimentalclown said:


> Anyone been selected for Pilot yet?


I started my application back in September of 2021 and finished my CFAST 3 months ago. My status has been at "ready for competition list" ever since my CFAST and no word on anything at all. My guess is since PLT so competitive, it takes way longer than other careers to get selected or denied.

On a side note...does anyone know how long it takes to move on from the competition list? A rough estimate is enough, I know it's not exact.


----------



## jn17

GreenHoodi said:


> If you are accepted into ROPT, does that mean you are automatically admitted into RMC? Also, do we get to plan our own schedule for classes like regular civilian universities?


For Schedule, 1st and 2nd years usually have courses booked for you. 3rd and 4th years have some electives, but it won’t be as much as Civi U. For the timings, I guess you can move around the classes to the time you want, but honestly there won’t be a lot of options because a lot of courses have just one timing. Classes aren’t that big like other unis so you get more time with Prof, but the most classes have only just one timing


----------



## jn17

AlexC said:


> Yes. We have to go by ourselves. CF will book the flight. After you arrive you have to pickup train,bus or uber. There's a detailed route how to get to the location. Noone won't pick us up. I only know so far my flight from Edmonton in in July 2. BMOQ July 4 till August 5. And when will be transferred to Kingston. Something like that.


I’m in 1st year at RMC right now, so just curious for you guys. After you guys come to RMC, are you guys starting FYOP right away?


----------



## Michael321

Doneric said:


> I started my application back in September of 2021 and finished my CFAST 3 months ago. My status has been at "ready for competition list" ever since my CFAST and no word on anything at all. My guess is since PLT so competitive, it takes way longer than other careers to get selected or denied.
> 
> On a side note...does anyone know how long it takes to move on from the competition list? A rough estimate is enough, I know it's not exact.


I've been told by my military counselor that even though my application is ready for competition list, im actually on it. Not entirely sure why though, I'd suggest contacting your military counselor to check.


----------



## regimentalclown

Michael321 said:


> I've been told by my military counselor that even though my application is ready for competition list, im actually on it. Not entirely sure why though, I'd suggest contacting your military counselor to check.


The portal has to be updated manually and is not 100% reflective of where you're at.


----------



## g924706

Been through CFAT and had medical and interview done 2 weeks ago (covid delays) but my status still shows as Ready for Medical/Interview. I've emailed recruiter and no responses. Should I be worried? Any suggestions as to what to do? I'm concerned I will miss selection.


----------



## regards

I have been placed on the competition list as of Monday, April 11th. My occupation choices are MSE, NWO, and SIGS. However, I have read on this thread that offers for those occupations have been sent out already. Does this mean that the selections for those trades are done for the season? Or will there be more selection times for these occupations before all of the first years go to basic?


----------



## P223366

g924706 said:


> Been through CFAT and had medical and interview done 2 weeks ago (covid delays) but my status still shows as Ready for Medical/Interview. I've emailed recruiter and no responses. Should I be worried? Any suggestions as to what to do? I'm concerned I will miss selection.


Hey, don't worry too much about your online status. Because I got my offer when my online status was still sitting at CL. One of the recruiter has to manually update your status. It's better to ask your recruiter where your file is currently sitting at. If they don't replay, calling would be a better option. And as long as you get on CL before June I think you are fine. I heard there are three rounds of selections that go on from March to early June. If you guys have more question, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Doneric

Hi guys, thanks for your replies. One last question. I left my midterm high school transcript at the recruitment center. I remember that someone mentioned I should have sent it to RMC directly. Was he right, or the recruitment center will take care of that?


----------



## 123Randomman

Doneric said:


> Hi guys, thanks for your replies. One last question. I left my midterm high school transcript at the recruitment center. I remember that someone mentioned I should have sent it to RMC directly. Was he right, or the recruitment center will take care of that?


For me the recruitment center actually photo copied it and gave it back. Then I got email from RMC to send them it too. Email to RMC also had additional papers too that I had to fill. This was however in Ontario and I’m not aware of how the process works for other provinces.


----------



## bryantb

P223366 said:


> Hey, don't worry too much about your online status. Because I got my offer when my online status was still sitting at CL. One of the recruiter has to manually update your status. It's better to ask your recruiter where your file is currently sitting at. If they don't replay, calling would be a better option. And as long as you get on CL before June I think you are fine. I heard there are three rounds of selections that go on from March to early June. If you guys have more question, feel free to ask me.


How long did it take for you to get your offer?


----------



## P223366

bryantb said:


> How long did it take for you to get your offer?


I got on CL early March and got my offer around mid March.


----------



## Newy93

123.. said:


> Hey everyone, I'm really happy to tell you I got accepted into RMC Kingston as an Engineer Officer! Thank you to everyone for all of your help. Is anyone else heading to Saint-Jean for basic on July 4th? Feel free to contact m





Astroman said:


> Has anyone one gotten a date for enrollment yet?


I haven’t yet, got my offer for armour/rotp/arts a month ago but have yet to receive enrolment info.


----------



## Newy93

123.. said:


> Hey everyone, I'm really happy to tell you I got accepted into RMC Kingston as an Engineer Officer! Thank you to everyone for all of your help. Is anyone else heading to Saint-Jean for basic on July 4th? Feel free to contact m





Astroman said:


> Has anyone one gotten a date for enrollment yet?


I haven’t yet, got my offer for armour officer /rotp rmc/ba arts a month ago but have yet to receive enrolment info or dates for basic. Do you know if all rmc officer cadets will attend bmoq together?


----------



## Newy93

F.I.X. said:


> Hi everybody. Today is March 21st and have not received any offer to my RMC application engineering program.
> I am in grade 12 with only two courses left to complete. My marks ar 85% English, 95% grade 12 chemistry, 95% grade 11 Physics (I will start the grade 12 next week), 85% grade 11 Advanced Functions, 75% grade 12 Advanced Functions, 85% Calculus and Vectors.
> I still have to take Grade 12 Physics, and French Core university level. I am sort of stressed. Do you guys think that I have a chance?
> I am also a female.


What career are you applying for?


----------



## GreenHoodi

Newy93 said:


> I haven’t yet, got my offer for armour officer /rotp rmc/ba arts a month ago but have yet to receive enrolment info or dates for basic. Do you know if all rmc officer cadets will attend bmoq together?


Yes, but also no.
You will get to meet most of the other ROTP OCs in BMOQ but all of us will be divided into 2 - 3 companies and assigned into different platoons. This means that many of us will have different schedules to each other.


----------



## AlexC

jn17 said:


> I’m in 1st year at RMC right now, so just curious for you guys. After you guys come to RMC, are you guys starting FYOP right away?


     I guess so. We will go in QB first for BMOQ M1. After this we will start  FYOP at Kingston.. something like that.


----------



## nmukh

I just accepted my offer for infantry officer at RMC Kingston. Thank you so much for all the encouragement and useful information guys, so excited to meet you guys next year.


----------



## Jouzu

Hey folks, I just accepted my offer for Pilot. Excited to see you guys next year!

By the way, the offer stated that enrolment will be closer to the end of June.


----------



## Michael321

How long after selected did you receive your offers?


----------



## Jouzu

Michael321 said:


> How long after selected did you receive your offers?


For me, it was only two days. But YMMV


----------



## nmukh

Michael321 said:


> How long after selected did you receive your offers?


I received mine the next day, but I have a friend who received his like a week later. If you don't receive it after 2 weeks, email the centre.


----------



## regimentalclown

I'm in a bit of a pickle here. Applied for ROTP AEC September 2020, competitive file but was not selected because I did not receive my air factor until July 2021. Fine, so I go to university and get PRK surgery and reapply in September 2021 for Pilot. Still no word on my air factor, and it's almost May. I really don't want a repeat of last year and my CFRC is clueless. Can anyone suggest something that I could do to improve my situation?


----------



## 123..

Has anyone been provided instructions on whether we are coming back home in August after BMOQ or going straight to RMC Kingston?


----------



## okletsgo

123.. said:


> Has anyone been provided instructions on whether we are coming back home in August after BMOQ or going straight to RMC Kingston?


I was told our course staff would confirm that.


----------



## okletsgo

okletsgo said:


> I was told our course staff would confirm that.


from what I have been told, MOD 1 ends 05 Aug, so it would seem there _may_ be some downtime in between. It remains to be seen if we go home or do something else.


----------



## AlexC

123.. said:


> Has anyone been provided instructions on whether we are coming back home in August after BMOQ or going straight to RMC Kingston?


Kingston. For FYOP. In my understanding. Next time home on Christmas break.


----------



## okletsgo

FYI, Fall 2022 and Winter/Summer 2023 RMC academic calendar is now available online.


----------



## 123..

okletsgo said:


> FYI, Fall 2022 and Winter/Summer 2023 RMC academic calendar is now available online.


----------



## okletsgo

Undergraduate Calendar 2022-2023
					

The undergraduate academic calendar contains the undergraduate programmes requirements, course descriptions, academic regulations and the important dates, deadlines and notices related to undergraduate studies at the Royal Military College of Canada (RMC).




					www.rmc-cmr.ca


----------



## nmukh

How long after accepting your offer, did you guys have to wait before getting your enrollment information from the recruiting centre.

Also, in my acceptance, it says in section H " You are scheduled to be assigned to the Royal Military College - Collège Militaire
Royal of Canada in Kingston Ontario"

This means I got into RMC, right, I know this sounds dumb, but I don't want to last minute just the rug pulled under me and have to figure out going to a civilian uni


----------



## 123..

nmukh said:


> How long after accepting your offer, did you guys have to wait before getting your enrollment information from the recruiting centre.
> 
> Also, in my acceptance, it says in section H " You are scheduled to be assigned to the Royal Military College - Collège Militaire
> Royal of Canada in Kingston Ontario"
> 
> This means I got into RMC, right, I know this sounds dumb, but I don't want to last minute just the rug pulled under me and have to figure out going to a civilian uni


Yes, congrats you got in. 

I'm looking at my offer letter, it says in section H "You are scheduled to be assigned to the Royal Military College - Collège militaire royal Saint-Jean in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu Quebec". But my recruiting center informed me that I'll be going to Kingston. Can others confirm what they have on their offer letters?


----------



## okletsgo

123.. said:


> Yes, congrats you got in.
> 
> I'm looking at my offer letter, it says in section H "You are scheduled to be assigned to the Royal Military College - Collège militaire royal Saint-Jean in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu Quebec". But my recruiting center informed me that I'll be going to Kingston. Can others confirm what they have on their offer letters?


I’m going to CMR St. Jean for year one and then going to RMCC in year 2 for the remainder of my studies. You can find more information here, note page 9 of the brochure. But if you’re getting mixed information you should follow up and get confirmation.


----------



## nmukh

Also for any of you guys that have already done BMOQ, what kinda running shoes would you recommend, I've always just used pass-me-downs and old running shoes, but they're starting to get too small for me and are giving me ankle pain.

Any recommendation for what type of running shoes I should be looking at?


----------



## rmc_wannabe

nmukh said:


> Also for any of you guys that have already done BMOQ, what kinda running shoes would you recommend, I've always just used pass-me-downs and old running shoes, but they're starting to get too small for me and are giving me ankle pain.
> 
> Any recommendation for what type of running shoes I should be looking at?


Go to the Running Room. Get a foot assessment done. Follow their recommendations. Pay the money. 

I cheaped out on shoes early in my career and collapsed my arches. Don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## AlexC

123.. said:


> Yes, congrats you got in.
> 
> I'm looking at my offer letter, it says in section H "You are scheduled to be assigned to the Royal Military College - Collège militaire royal Saint-Jean in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu Quebec". But my recruiting center informed me that I'll be going to Kingston. Can others confirm what they have on their offer letters?


QB for BMOQ mod1, and when Kingston for next 4 years


----------



## 123..

AlexC said:


> QB for BMOQ mod1, and when Kingston for next 4 years


Did your offer letter specify both- QC for BMOQ and Kingston for RMC?


----------



## AlexC

Negative. But recruiter  email did.


----------



## g924706

Stuck in Ready for Competition List... starting to sweat....


----------



## 123..

g924706 said:


> Stuck in Ready for Competition List... starting to sweat....


don't worry you you'll make it to the selection


----------



## Newy93

123.. said:


> Yes, congrats you got in.
> 
> I'm looking at my offer letter, it says in section H "You are scheduled to be assigned to the Royal Military College - Collège militaire royal Saint-Jean in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu Quebec". But my recruiting center informed me that I'll be going to Kingston. Can others confirm what they have on their offer letters?


Mine did say RMC


----------



## Newy93

okletsgo said:


> I was told our course staff would confirm that.


If anyone gets word of what will be happening keep us posted here


----------



## 123..

Any ROTP RMC  student going to CMRSJ for engineering  this year?


----------



## N.P

Does anyone know how many more offers they still have to send out?


----------



## GreenHoodi

N.P said:


> Does anyone know how many more offers they still have to send out?


Unfortunately, not a lot of them are left.


----------



## chocolatebar

GreenHoodi said:


> Unfortunately, not a lot of them are left.


What is your source?

A MCC told me that “final selections took place in the week of April 14”. This supports your statement but it would be nice to see if that is the sentiment coming from other recruiting centres.

I am on the comp list, applying from CFRC Vancouver. My MCC is now the Admin Officer and I am very confused as to who is in charge of my file. No mention about another MCC taking over. Does anyone else have experience with what happens when your MCC changes mid-application?


----------



## chocolatebar

N.P said:


> Does anyone know how many more offers they still have to send out?


I found on the cmrsj website that they send out around 380 offers for the military colleges and there’s around 20 acceptances on this forum. There is probably a significant number of offers sent out to people who aren’t on this forum and another chunk of spaces set aside for RETP and UTPNCM. From other threads and the cmrsj website, it seems that in the past, most offers have been sent out mid-May.


----------



## GreenHoodi

chocolatebar said:


> What is your source?
> 
> A MCC told me that “final selections took place in the week of April 14”. This supports your statement but it would be nice to see if that is the sentiment coming from other recruiting centres.
> 
> I am on the comp list, applying from CFRC Vancouver. My MCC is now the Admin Officer and I am very confused as to who is in charge of my file. No mention about another MCC taking over. Does anyone else have experience with what happens when your MCC changes mid-application?


I heard it from few members of CAF. Apparently, this year's selection has been tough due to overwhelming number of applicants. That's all I am allowed to share with you, sorry.

Good luck to you in the selection! 
(Iuckly for me, I got in and accepted the offer a month ago. I assume you applied late?)


----------



## chocolatebar

GreenHoodi said:


> I heard it from few members of CAF. Apparently, this year's selection has been tough due to overwhelming number of applicants. That's all I am allowed to share with you, sorry.
> 
> Good luck to you in the selection!
> (Iuckly for me, I got in and accepted the offer a month ago. I assume you applied late?)


I got on the competition list late march. Already have conditional offers for my backup programs but RMC is obviously my first choice. Congrats on getting in!


----------



## regimentalclown

chocolatebar said:


> What is your source?
> 
> A MCC told me that “final selections took place in the week of April 14”. This supports your statement but it would be nice to see if that is the sentiment coming from other recruiting centres.
> 
> I am on the comp list, applying from CFRC Vancouver. My MCC is now the Admin Officer and I am very confused as to who is in charge of my file. No mention about another MCC taking over. Does anyone else have experience with what happens when your MCC changes mid-application?


I've gotten mixed answers from different recruiting staff. My MCC has told me that the military colleges are full, but when I walked into my recruiting centre and asked the sergeants at the desk they said RMC isn't full.


----------



## 123Randomman

chocolatebar said:


> What is your source?
> 
> A MCC told me that “final selections took place in the week of April 14”. This supports your statement but it would be nice to see if that is the sentiment coming from other recruiting centres.
> 
> I am on the comp list, applying from CFRC Vancouver. My MCC is now the Admin Officer and I am very confused as to who is in charge of my file. No mention about another MCC taking over. Does anyone else have experience with what happens when your MCC changes mid-application?


From what I’ve heard offers can go till June.  However offers in June might vary on how many people reject a spot in RMC. It’s inconvenient  because most other universities want a definite answer from you by June 1st.


----------



## nmukh

Does anybody here have BMOQ from 11 July to 12 August (arrival date 9 July) and is from southwestern Ontario?

If so feel free to PM me.


----------



## 123Randomman

nmukh said:


> Does anybody here have BMOQ from 11 July to 12 August (arrival date 9 July) and is from southwestern Ontario?
> 
> If so feel free to PM me.


I’m from southern Ontario and I’m starting July 11th too. You got ig?


----------



## regimentalclown

Hey everyone, going to CFEME next week, any tips?


----------



## regards

123Randomman said:


> I’m from southern Ontario and I’m starting July 11th too. You got ig?


I’m from Thunder Bay. I’ll be starting July 11th as well.


----------



## 123Randomman

regards said:


> I’m from Thunder Bay. I’ll be starting July 11th as well.


I think a lot of people from Ontario are starting July 11th.


----------



## 123Randomman

regards said:


> I’m from Thunder Bay. I’ll be starting July 11th as well.


Great looks like most Ontario people are starting July 11th.


----------



## okletsgo

123Randomman said:


> Great looks like most Ontario people are starting July 11th.


myself and another were told 04 July start


----------



## 123..

Just looking at the lists from last year, it seems like everyone is going to carry at least 2 baggage's. How many are we entitled for on a flight? This is for BMOQ/RMC.


----------



## HOPE

Don't see posts on offers anymore, I guess ROTP selections for RMC's are done for this year or what!?


----------



## HOPE

Hello Guys, can anybody help on understanding PCL for ROTP?


----------



## regimentalclown

HOPE said:


> Hello Guys, can anybody help on understanding PCL for ROTP?


It depends on the trades you've applied for.


----------



## boonie_hat_47

HOPE said:


> Don't see posts on offers anymore, I guess ROTP selections for RMC's are done for this year or what!?


More offers are to go out between May and July so there are still a few coming.


----------



## g924706

Where do you get that info?  It seems like everything is full.


----------



## mill316

HOPE said:


> Don't see posts on offers anymore, I guess ROTP selections for RMC's are done for this year or what!?


As far as I know and have been told my my MCC's, there are no more offers going out for ROTP at the military colleges this year - the way it was phrased to me is that "they have no more bed-space". The only people that still may get accepted to either RMC or CMR for fall 2022 are those that are lucky enough to land a spot from the competition list in the event that someone who has already been accepted either declines or backs out of their offer to one of the Military Colleges. Unfortunately, those spots are going to be very few and far between, and there will be stiff competition from the waitlist (i.e competition list) for all of them.

I'm not sure how many Civvy-Uni ROTP spots are left. I know that there was a major round of Civvy-U ROTP selections last week. I honestly have no idea if there are going to be more rounds of selection for civvy-u. I suppose it also depends on the trade that the individual is applying for - I would imagine that the Aircrew trades would currently have more ROTP spots for 2022 available than all the other trades, due to the extra months of processing that applicants for them have to go through. But again, unless I've been fed completely incorrect information from a number of different sources, all of those spots are going to be for Civvy-Uni ROTP. 

It also seems that the BMOQ mod 1 courses are full for the summer as well, and that anyone that is accepted from this point onwards (for civvy-U ROTP, at least) will be doing both modules NEXT summer, rather than splitting it into Mods 1 & 2 like everybody else.


----------



## HOPE

mill316 said:


> As far as I know and have been told my my MCC's, there are no more offers going out for ROTP at the military colleges this year - the way it was phrased to me is that "they have no more bed-space". The only people that still may get accepted to either RMC or CMR for fall 2022 are those that are lucky enough to land a spot from the competition list in the event that someone who has already been accepted either declines or backs out of their offer to one of the Military Colleges. Unfortunately, those spots are going to be very few and far between, and there will be stiff competition from the waitlist (i.e competition list) for all of them.
> 
> I'm not sure how many Civvy-Uni ROTP spots are left. I know that there was a major round of Civvy-U ROTP selections last week. I honestly have no idea if there are going to be more rounds of selection for civvy-u. I suppose it also depends on the trade that the individual is applying for - I would imagine that the Aircrew trades would currently have more ROTP spots for 2022 available than all the other trades, due to the extra months of processing that applicants for them have to go through. But again, unless I've been fed completely incorrect information from a number of different sources, all of those spots are going to be for Civvy-Uni ROTP.
> 
> It also seems that the BMOQ mod 1 courses are full for the summer as well, and that anyone that is accepted from this point onwards (for civvy-U ROTP, at least) will be doing both modules NEXT summer, rather than splitting it into Mods 1 & 2 like everybody else.


Hi, good information, much appreciated, any idea on what Trades have been conducted last week for Civvy-Uni ROTP? thanks in advance.


----------



## mill316

HOPE said:


> Hi, good information, much appreciated, any idea on what Trades have been conducted last week for Civvy-Uni ROTP? thanks in advance.


The only trade I can say for certain that was part of the selections last week is Pilot. The trades that are likely to have been part of last week's selections are any that still have ROTP slots available, despite the military colleges being full. Like I said, the aircrew trades are the most likely to still have ROTP spots because of processing times (there's people that began their application last fall and still aren't fully processed), and so I would bet AEC and ACSO were on there as well. 

Trades that only take a few months to process (such as the combat trades) are probably less likely to still have spots, given that there were probably a ton of applicants ready for selection in the early/main rounds of the year. 

But again, other than making educated guesses off of that knowledge, I really don't know. The only way to find out is to ask your recruiter if there's any more ROTP spots for your trade in the Fall 2022 intake.


----------



## HOPE

mill316 said:


> The only trade I can say for certain that was part of the selections last week is Pilot. The trades that are likely to have been part of last week's selections are any that still have ROTP slots available, despite the military colleges being full. Like I said, the aircrew trades are the most likely to still have ROTP spots because of processing times (there's people that began their application last fall and still aren't fully processed), and so I would bet AEC and ACSO were on there as well.
> 
> Trades that only take a few months to process (such as the combat trades) are probably less likely to still have spots, given that there were probably a ton of applicants ready for selection in the early/main rounds of the year.
> 
> But again, other than making educated guesses off of that knowledge, I really don't know. The only way to find out is to ask your recruiter if there's any more ROTP spots for your trade in the Fall 2022 intake.


Thanks for the information bud. your response have more information than CFRC Angel's Reponses  for a moment felt that you are member of selection board.  I would request you to keep post as much information as you get on selections for this year. Thanks again for the information!!


----------



## HOPE

Hi Guys, anybody knows if anymore selections going on this month!! Thanks in Advance,


----------



## P223366

HOPE said:


> Hi Guys, anybody knows if anymore selections going on this month!! Thanks in Advance,


I am not sure but I think it depends on the occupation you have chosen. If there are more spots to fill out then they will definitely have more selections. I would ask your recruiter if there are still space left for your occupation.


----------



## regimentalclown

HOPE said:


> Hi Guys, anybody knows if anymore selections going on this month!! Thanks in Advance,


There are 46 ROTP spots remaining. Most are Civvy U, and it mostly encompasses aircrew trades, engineering trades and a few NWO spots.


----------



## 123..

Has anybody been provided instructions if RMC Kingston OCdts will come home after BMOQ (in Saint Jean) before they go to Kingston?


----------



## HOPE

regimentalclown said:


> There are 46 ROTP spots remaining. Most are Civvy U, and it mostly encompasses aircrew trades, engineering trades and a few NWO spots.


Good information!! mine is there!! just wondering how it works with Civvy vs RMC - ROTP! BMOQ etc!!
appreciate if anybody can brief on ROTP @ Civvy's!!


----------



## jn17

123.. said:


> Has anybody been provided instructions if RMC Kingston OCdts will come home after BMOQ (in Saint Jean) before they go to Kingston?


I’m a 2nd year at RMC, and I just got a email about FYOP for you guys. I don’t know when you guys finish BMOQ, but you guys don’t start until August 21st. You guys will have leave in between that time (end of BMOQ - start of of FYOP)


----------



## jn17

123.. said:


> Just looking at the lists from last year, it seems like everyone is going to carry at least 2 baggage's. How many are we entitled for on a flight? This is for BMOQ/RMC.


I’m pretty sure, but not fully sure. But DO NOT BRING A LOT OF STUFF. You will regret if you bring a lot of stuff when you go to BMOQ


----------



## AlexC

123.. said:


> Has anybody been provided instructions if RMC Kingston OCdts will come home after BMOQ (in Saint Jean) before they go to Kingston?


 I don't know. Initially I got July 4 BMOQ and when August 5 header to Kingston. Now i got an update July 11 and nothing about Kingston. I don't believe will be any brake in between. They will keep us busy. Obstacle course is set for September 16, so looks like BMOQ straight to RMC FYOP. I don't think any other versions are applicable here.


----------



## AlexC

jn17 said:


> I’m pretty sure, but not fully sure. But DO NOT BRING A LOT OF STUFF. You will regret if you bring a lot of stuff when you go to BMOQ


 Why? Don't they provide us lockers, where you can keep your shit until you moving to Kingston. Buy the list provided, all these things barely fit into one suitcase.


----------



## AlexC

jn17 said:


> I’m a 2nd year at RMC, and I just got a email about FYOP for you guys. I don’t know when you guys finish BMOQ, but you guys don’t start until August 21st. You guys will have leave in between that time (end of BMOQ - start of of FYOP)


  Time will tell. I gonna sworn on 23. Will post here what i will find out.


----------



## 123..

Is anyone else heading to the Montreal airport on July 9th for BMOQ? I'm arriving 07:00 hours from Halifax.


----------



## Michael321

123.. said:


> Is anyone else heading to the Montreal airport on July 9th for BMOQ? I'm arriving 07:00 hours from Halifax


also july 9th, coming from bc


----------



## 123..

Michael321 said:


> also july 9th, coming from bc


What time do you arrive  at Montreal?


----------



## HOPE

Good Luck guys.


----------



## AlexC

123.. said:


> Is anyone else heading to the Montreal airport on July 9th for BMOQ? I'm arriving 07:00 hours from Halifax.


15:00 for me from Edmonton


----------



## Ham

Today my file was moved from competition list to selected for AEC (my only current option). I was starting to lose my mind, cutting it this close to July. I figured they were backed up due to air factor. I am Not sure if I will be attending RMC or civilian yet but I’m assuming civilian as I’ve heard lots of people saying bed spaces are full at RMC. If anyone has any insight on this please let me know.


----------



## VwGolfmk4

Ham said:


> Today my file was moved from competition list to selected for AEC (my only current option). I was starting to lose my mind, cutting it this close to July. I figured they were backed up due to air factor. I am Not sure if I will be attending RMC or civilian yet but I’m assuming civilian as I’ve heard lots of people saying bed spaces are full at RMC. If anyone has any insight on this please let me know.


Yea same here I applied November 2021 and I missed RMC application deadline due to the lengthy security clearance. Got a email for my recruiter last week stating that the ROTP civi U got a few spots left and he is trying to push me through. I already got accept to a civil U for September so there is that.


----------



## Ham

VwGolfmk4 said:


> Yea same here I applied November 2021 and I missed RMC application deadline due to the lengthy security clearance. Got a email for my recruiter last week stating that the ROTP civi U got a few spots left and he is trying to push me through. I already got accept to a civil U for September so there is that.


And you are selected? I’m just a bit confused, I thought that they would only select people if they had a spot available.


----------



## VwGolfmk4

No I am not selected already, I was just told that they got a few spots left and my recruiter is trying to see if he can get me in for this year. He didn't tell me how much spots are left, but he did say a few.


----------



## nmukh

AlexC said:


> 15:00 for me from Edmonton


1216 from London, Ontario


----------



## HOPE

Hi Guys, wondering if anybody got offers for CiviU's!!


----------



## Ham

HOPE said:


> Hi Guys, wondering if anybody got offers for CiviU's!!


Yes, I officially got my offer at the beginning of July for civilian uni.


----------



## HOPE

Great. Congrats.


----------



## Raymondacbot

Ham said:


> Yes, I officially got my offer at the beginning of July for civilian uni.


Hey, me too! Do you know when you leave for bmoq? Possible for this year so we can get paid and not pay tuition? (I know we have leave without pay until bmq starts, so if we don’t train until next year then this year or college is not subsidized)


----------



## Ham

Raymondacbot said:


> Hey, me too! Do you know when you leave for bmoq? Possible for this year so we can get paid and not pay tuition? (I know we have leave without pay until bmq starts, so if we don’t train until next year then this year or college is not subsidized)


There was no information on bmoq on my offer and I was also a little confused by that but I talked to my recruiter and they said that I start getting paid September 5th. You should be alright as well.


----------



## Raymondacbot

Ham said:


> There was no information on bmoq on my offer and I was also a little confused by that but I talked to my recruiter and they said that I start getting paid September 5th. You should be alright as well.


Nice, do you ever plan to transfer to RMC?


----------



## mill316

Raymondacbot said:


> Nice, do you ever plan to transfer to RMC?



I got a civvy-uni ROTP offer about a month ago and might be able to answer some questions. 

I was told that just like RMC is full for this year, BMOQ is also full for the summer. It's not actually a requirement that we have to do BMOQ before going to uni; the rule is that CAF members need to complete BMOQ (or at least do mod 1, in ROTP's case) in their FIRST summer after enrolling. That's why, at least out of the people I've talked to that also got Civvy-U offers, everyone's enrolling at the end of August (so our "first summer" isn't until 2023). Whether or not we're going to be doing both modules of BMOQ next summer, I don't know. I would guess we would be, since the RMC class of '25 missed mod 1 because of COVID and had to do both mods this summer to catch up. But as far as pay goes, we'll definitely be getting put on salary and have tuition reimbursed this year. The contract stipulates that all four years of education are to be subsidized. 

As far as transferring goes,  I hate to knock the wind out of your sails here if that was something that you were hoping to do, but it's not too likely that a transfer will be approved. I asked that exact question to my MCC. It's not the same as if you were to apply to ROTP for the first time while you were in your first year of civilian university, and planned on going to RMC for the remaining three years of your education (which happens all the time). Once you enroll on a civvy-u ROTP contract, the Forces has logistically planned for you to remain at civilian university for all four years. I'm not saying it's impossible. It's just difficult to pull off, because it requires a lot of work on the logistical side of things for the Forces. It's much, much easier for them to simply get you to finish your degree at Civvy-Uni, and give any new bed-space at RMC to the next incoming class.

I feel your pain though on how hard it is to get answers relating to Civvy-U ROTP. I've been told that almost all the questions I have will be answered closer to enrolling, when flights are given out, and you're set up to contact your ULO (Officer that takes care of your file personally while in ROTP). The problem is that it looks like they're only giving us about 2 days of time in between the time I (and the others I've talked to) enroll, and the time we fly out to our uni's. Not a ton of time to get everything sorted out. But it's the way it goes, I guess.


----------

